# Einbruch und Diebstahl von 2 MTB in Lahnstein am 27.09.2020



## Kaiuwegeis (29. September 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

am 27.09.2020 wurde bei mir in Lahnstein in der Becherhöllstraße die Garage aufgebrochen und 1 EBike der Marke COMMENCAL "META POWER 29 ESSENTIAL 2020" und 1 MTB Canyon Torque Vertride gestohlen.

Vlt wird es ja einem zum Kauf angeboten, oder Ihr seht es vlt auf euren Ausflügen mit dem Bike?
Vielen Dank und passt auf eure Räder auf. Gruß Kai


----------



## Hillcruiser (30. September 2020)

Hallo Kai,
hab´s auch in der RZ gelesen und dachte gleich  🤮 
Wir halten Augen und Ohren offen und teilen die Info im Freundeskreis... hoffentlich finden sich die Bikes wieder. 🍀
Ich glaube mit dem Meta bist du mir sogar schon 1-2x auf der Schmidtenhöhe entgegengekommen.

Grüße aus der Nachbarschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiuwegeis (30. September 2020)

Hallo Hillcruiser,

vielen Dank  
Ich hoffe es auch und ich hoffe die erwischen die Typen !!!!

Grüße zurück


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Oktober 2020)

So ein Scheiß.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Hillcruiser (30. November 2020)

Hallo Kai,
eines der Räder oder Teile irgendwo mal wieder aufgetaucht? 🍀


----------

